# Bathing sand suggestions



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I normally buy Small animal farm bathing sand for my gerbils and it's sold out everywhere!

Does anyone have any recommendations for a different brand? \Thank you


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Oooo am sure the one I used to buy was one with a picture of a chinchilla on the front, and obviously called chinchilla sand. It couldn't have been very expensive but this was a few years ago.. Seem to think it was in a paper type bag, bur maybe that was a more expensive make!

Wish I could help more...


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

lullabydream said:


> Oooo am sure the one I used to buy was one with a picture of a chinchilla on the front, and obviously called chinchilla sand. It couldn't have been very expensive but this was a few years ago.. Seem to think it was in a paper type bag, bur maybe that was a more expensive make!
> 
> Wish I could help more...


If its the one I'm thinking of that's chinchilla dust, not sand, unless I'm not thinking of the same brand.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

lullabydream said:


> Oooo am sure the one I used to buy was one with a picture of a chinchilla on the front, and obviously called chinchilla sand. It couldn't have been very expensive but this was a few years ago.. Seem to think it was in a paper type bag, bur maybe that was a more expensive make!
> 
> Wish I could help more...


If it's the one I'm thinking of that's dusting powder. However there is one on zooplus but many reviews say it's very fine so it's more like dust.

May be well off, but what about bird sand? [email protected] have some that's made with oyster shells it's 2kg for £2.25. Also there's 'desert sand' normally sold for reptiles. I've heard people use children's play sand too.

I will just say that I haven't used any of the above, like you I use tiny animal farm (or whatever it's called) for my robo.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

ForestWomble said:


> If its the one I'm thinking of that's chinchilla dust, not sand, unless I'm not thinking of the same brand.


No it was sand it was what you were looking for.. The chinchilla dust was my recollection from working in a petshop my mistake.


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

lullabydream said:


> Oooo am sure the one I used to buy was one with a picture of a chinchilla on the front, and obviously called chinchilla sand. It couldn't have been very expensive but this was a few years ago.. Seem to think it was in a paper type bag, bur maybe that was a more expensive make!
> 
> Wish I could help more...


There is one in [email protected], big white paper bag with a chin on the front and its called chinchilla bathing *dust* but it is actually sand. So your memory is perfect! I've been using it for 5 years now for hams with no problems.

It's the exact same texture as the old formula tiny friends sand, though I have heard they have changed that one and it's now too fine? Can't say personally as to that.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Engel98 said:


> If it's the one I'm thinking of that's dusting powder. However there is one on zooplus but many reviews say it's very fine so it's more like dust.
> 
> May be well off, but what about bird sand? [email protected] have some that's made with oyster shells it's 2kg for £2.25. Also there's 'desert sand' normally sold for reptiles. I've heard people use children's play sand too.
> 
> I will just say that I haven't used any of the above, like you I use tiny animal farm (or whatever it's called) for my robo.


I'll have a look at pets at home, thank you.



Smolmaus said:


> There is one in [email protected], big white paper bag with a chin on the front and its called chinchilla bathing *dust* but it is actually sand. So your memory is perfect! I've been using it for 5 years now for hams with no problems.
> 
> It's the exact same texture as the old formula tiny friends sand, though I have heard they have changed that one and it's now too fine? Can't say personally as to that.


Ah OK, I'll have a look. Thank you.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Pets at home have the tiny friends farm sand back in stock, though thinking about it the new formula did seem dusty where it never used to be, so I might try something different anyway.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

ForestWomble said:


> Pets at home have the tiny friends farm sand back in stock, though thinking about it the new formula did seem dusty where it never used to be, so I might try something different anyway.


When you find one can you let us know? For future reference. Also I'm nearly out of sand so if there's anything less dusty it's worth knowing


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Engel98 said:


> When you find one can you let us know? For future reference. Also I'm nearly out of sand so if there's anything less dusty it's worth knowing


Funnily enough I was just coming on to update when your post appeared!

I decided not to risk getting the T.F.F sand as I'm sure the price has increased and the reviews on the new sand are not good, so I'm going to try reptile sand sold at [email protected] It's due to be delivered beginning of the week so I'll let you know what it's like.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

I went to [email protected] to get more sand as I was cleaning Niko out and ran out. Looked at the reptile desert sand online and many were saying that it clumps and can cause impactions? So just something to keep in mind.

I was going to try bird sand which many have stated is perfectly safe but I couldnt find any, only sand paper. So I got TFF again and the chinchilla bath (metal one) and its like half full  

I was looking online and many people use repti-sand? So will be trying that next. I'll let you know how I get on


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

I've never actually tried children's play sand myself but a lot of people seem to and it would certainly be a lot cheaper than reptile sand. And definitely 100% safe!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Engel98 said:


> I went to [email protected] to get more sand as I was cleaning Niko out and ran out. Looked at the reptile desert sand online and many were saying that it clumps and can cause impactions? So just something to keep in mind.
> 
> I was going to try bird sand which many have stated is perfectly safe but I couldnt find any, only sand paper. So I got TFF again and the chinchilla bath (metal one) and its like half full
> 
> I was looking online and many people use repti-sand? So will be trying that next. I'll let you know how I get on


I saw that but as my gerbils use it as a toilet as well the fact it clumps is good, T.F.F clumps too. I wasn't sure what they meant by impactions but as that was for reptiles I assumed it wouldn't be a problem in little ones, I might be wrong.

It arrived today and looks good, so just need to see what the boys make of it.

I saw bird sand online and it contains shell or something I think so might be too sharp and I'd be worried about them eating the shell or whatever it is.

Sorry, do you mean the tub is half full or the bath?

Haven't heard of repti-sand but hopefully it is good for you.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Smolmaus said:


> I've never actually tried children's play sand myself but a lot of people seem to and it would certainly be a lot cheaper than reptile sand. And definitely 100% safe!


A youtuber whose hamster videos I used to watch uses childrens sand and she ssays you have to cook it to make it safe.


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

ForestWomble said:


> A youtuber whose hamster videos I used to watch uses childrens sand and she ssays you have to cook it to make it safe.


That's just to dry it out, damp sand isn't what you want and I guess could give them a chill if they're sitting in it. Baking it is just the easiest way to do that.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Smolmaus said:


> That's just to dry it out, damp sand isn't what you want and I guess could give them a chill if they're sitting in it. Baking it is just the easiest way to do that.


I'll have to see if I can find the video but I'm sure it had something to do with killing any bugs that might be in the sand.


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

ForestWomble said:


> I'll have to see if I can find the video but I'm sure it had something to do with killing any bugs that might be in the sand.


Oh yikes, well I guess that depends where you get it! I'm talking about children's play sand for like, nurseries and play groups so I'd would have hoped you'd be able to rely on it being relatively hygienic.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Smolmaus said:


> Oh yikes, well I guess that depends where you get it! I'm talking about children's play sand for like, nurseries and play groups so I'd would have hoped you'd be able to rely on it being relatively hygienic.


Yes I've read that too. Baking it at 350F for 30 mins to 'sanitise' it and kill any bugs that we can't see. 

Some people don't bother though, and haven't had an issue


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

ForestWomble said:


> I saw that but as my gerbils use it as a toilet as well the fact it clumps is good, T.F.F clumps too. I wasn't sure what they meant by impactions but as that was for reptiles I assumed it wouldn't be a problem in little ones, I might be wrong.
> 
> It arrived today and looks good, so just need to see what the boys make of it.
> 
> ...


Impactions from what I understand is if any is ingested, it will clump causing obstructions. But the likes of snakes can't chew, so they swallow everything whole even if it's covered in sand. So maybe on about if large amounts are ingested?

From what I've read it's oyster shell and it's 100% safe for hammies. Some don't like the bits of shell, so people just sieve it out 

Oh the bath. I recently bought Niko a large chinchilla bath. I've added in hides, bridge and a cup (,cool surface for him to lie in/on). It takes up about 1/4 of the floor space but he's a robo and I'm trying to replicate their natural environment which is partial desert.

I wanted it to be quite deep so I can submerge the cup slightly and plenty for him to dig and roll around in. The bath is only 1/2 full and I worry that he may struggle to get out. I've added a bridge but it's quite steep


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Engel98 said:


> Impactions from what I understand is if any is ingested, it will clump causing obstructions. But the likes of snakes can't chew, so they swallow everything whole even if it's covered in sand. So maybe on about if large amounts are ingested?
> 
> From what I've read it's oyster shell and it's 100% safe for hammies. Some don't like the bits of shell, so people just sieve it out
> 
> ...


Ah right! I guess like most things it depends on your pet, my gerbils have never tried to eat sand and they don't leave food in their sand bath but I will keep an eye on things. 
It's probably in large amounts like the snake example you gave were it would be a problem.

Oh yes, oyster shell.

I hope you can sort out the bath, sounds like a good idea though.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

ForestWomble said:


> Ah right! I guess like most things it depends on your pet, my gerbils have never tried to eat sand and they don't leave food in their sand bath but I will keep an eye on things.
> It's probably in large amounts like the snake example you gave were it would be a problem.
> 
> Oh yes, oyster shell.
> ...


Don't get me wrong, some use reptile sand with no issues but it has cropped up so worth knowing. Some also say that the sand is too gritty and coarse so may not clean them like finer sand, but again some have no problems with it.

I'm trying to make a natural environment so he's got nothing in there that's plastic except his wheel. I would like a wooden one in there but how would you clean it?

I've added in some Timothy hay that you'd normally use for rabbits as he does actually eat it and likes nesting in it. It doesn't appear too sharp and mimics his natural environment. Plus gives him something different to walk on


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Hi @ForestWomble what's that sand like?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Engel98 said:


> Hi @ForestWomble what's that sand like?


I've been using it mixed with the last of the TFF and there is a big difference between the two. I'm 50/50 about it at the moment, on the plus side my boys seem to like it, the shelves are cleaner and they seem to be using the sand bowl for toileting in more, they aren't kicking so much sand out all over the place too. They don't look or feel any different so I'm guessing it's cleaning them well enough, though I'll only really know that once I'm no longer using a mix.
However this sand doesn't seem to hold in odour as well, but as I clean the bowl and change the sand on a daily basis it's not a big deal.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

ForestWomble said:


> I've been using it mixed with the last of the TFF and there is a big difference between the two. I'm 50/50 about it at the moment, on the plus side my boys seem to like it, the shelves are cleaner and they seem to be using the sand bowl for toileting in more, they aren't kicking so much sand out all over the place too. They don't look or feel any different so I'm guessing it's cleaner them well enough, though I'll only really know that once I'm no longer using a mix.
> However this sand doesn't seem to hold in odour as well, but as I clean the bowl and change the sand on a daily basis it's not a big deal.


Fair enough. Today I've found some bird sand so I'll be trying that when TFF had been used up so I'll add a little review here when it's been tested


----------

